# Champion Generator



## bridge bandit

Hi All
I'm looking to buy a generator but not looking to spend big bucks so I found a champion 3000/4000 generator at Costco for $300 that I think will do the job including run the AC. Two questions?
1) Does anybody have this generator and can it be used at a campground without pissing off your neighbor in regards to the noise level?
2) If I do buy this would anybody have any advice on any other accessories I may need to use it effectively (spelling)?
thanks
Bandit


----------



## 2500Ram

bridge bandit said:


> 1) Does anybody have this generator and can it be used at a campground without pissing off your neighbor in regards to the noise level?
> 
> Yes I own one of the first ones made so it's about 3 years old, it's quieter than a lawn mower engine but if you fired it up next to me I'd be PO'd. Some say the newer ones are quieter but no experience with them.
> 
> 2) If I do buy this would anybody have any advice on any other accessories I may need to use it effectively (spelling)?
> thanks
> 
> I can't think of an accessory outside of an extension cord to put the gen behind a rock or tree cluster to make it quieter. honestly I like the gen and use it when hunting 2 or 3 times a year but for campground camping I'd spend the money on a Honda or yah gen. They get great reviews. This is not a sign wave gen so you are not getting a true 60 hertz sign wave but I've had no problems running my laptop or LCD TV. But it will not run my AC at 8000' elevation, it will at 6000'.
> Bandit


Good luck.


----------



## Carey

If you are over 4-5000 feet in elevation the Champion wont run the ac.. I have one.. Other than that it works great. Always starts.

As far as noise its just behind the honda/yamaha generators.. Much, much quieter than a contractor generator. A little louder than a honda.. The real differnce is the Champion does not idle down, where as the hondas do which makes them quieter overall.

The Champion passes all requirements for CARB and is Forest Service approved as far as noise and spark arrestor..

So in reality if you'd like to use one, they can complain but there is nothing they can do... Your fully legal using this generator anywhere.

Carey


----------



## Sayonara

I was looking at the same one for use at home and occasional camping use. a friend bought one and has been happy with it. It is louder than my EB5000 but at that level, loud is loud, its not going to win any friends at the campsite next to you, unless you share the power.....

I want both a big and a small, quite, generator. i tried to be patient and eventually got really lucky and found a Honda EB5000 generator, auto throttle, quieter than average (at full) and can be used for the house or trailer. i found it on craigslist a few years old, 40 hours of use and got it for $500 from a guy going through a divorse and wanting to just get rid of stuff....($2000 retail). now im waiting for the EU2000i....that i might just buy new at Wise.

if you want, be patient and keep looking, otherwise i think the Champion will be just fine for you. i think they are a great value.


----------



## Stan

I've got that Champion, got in the spring, Used it at Fish Creek State Park in the Adirondacks now and then earlier this month. Just so happened that the guy next to me had the exact same model.
They restrict generators to 9-11 am and 4-7 pm and to be honest I didn't think my Champion was any noisier than any of the others within 20-25 campsites of ours. There was only one guy who ran his for all 5 allowed hours everyday, he was 10 sites away from me. 
Like others have said, it's not quiet, but I think if you are considerate about where you put it and when you run it, most folks will 'grin and bear it'.
I would estimate that of the 350 or so 'dry' sites at Fish Creek at least 1/3 of them had generators
Stan

PS accessories....get the wheel set..go for the deluxe version think it was $49.95 from Champion but makes it a lot easier to move around. They threw in a cover for $12.50 when I ordered my wheel set.


----------



## ColoradoChip

I have it and used it for the first time on our trip to CA a couple of weeks ago. It was kind of noisy, but for the price, I expected that. What I didn't expect was to have it bog down and die after running the AC for about 2 hours. Not sure what the deal was there... I'll have to dig into it when I get some time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Good luck with your search. I use my small Coleman generator on 5+ day trips and I really like it. It won't run the AC (I've only turned the AC on once...for about 3 mins...BURRRRR cold) but I don't need AC here in Oregon.


----------



## Y-Guy

bridge bandit said:


> can it be used at a campground without pissing off your neighbor in regards to the noise level?


The biggest reason the inverter Honda, Yamaha, Onan and others are so popular is this point you made. The lawn mower generators are fine if you are boondocking camping or in emergencies, but in most campgrounds you'll find you become pretty unpopular. If you do go with one there are a few things I'd suggest. Keep the generator on your awning side, if you are going to move the generator away from your rig keep it on the awning side and never towards anyone else in camp. Check with the camp first to know what dB limit they have set for generators, some will not allow any of the lawn mower grade ones.

I say this having been on the back side of a guy who dropped this mother of a generator on the driver side of his trailer and fired it up and proceeded to leave it running for a couple hours. By that time my friend and I had enough and asked him to please move it to his awning side (so he could hear it as much as we could). To no surprise at all the generator only ran for short periods after that. IMHO he was the prime example of a rude generator owner.

Happy Camping!


----------



## jtbmoore

Comparing this with others (honda, yamaha) it depends what you are going to use it for. The champion is a little lounder than 2 honda 2000s at full throttle running the AC. If you don't run the AC then it is not even close. My dad has a champion and I barrowed it for a trip that I knew I was going to run my AC and it is loud, very loud. For the price it is tempting to have around for those rare trips I will need the AC. I use a Honda 2000 for every other trip and we love it, the external tank is great. I have owned a yamaha 2400 also but sold it because it was a little too heavy and yamaha does not offer an external tank.


----------



## bridge bandit

Thanks Folks Great Input - I bought the champion yesterday and I'm going to try it this weekend as it is a long weekend for us. I've talked to the campground host who is a friend of mine and he was okay with me running it. I will be smart about running it in regards to noise. If I don't like it I will return next week - that is the great thing about costco if you don't like it you have 30 days to return it. 
As usual great info that is why this is a great site
thanks
Bandit


----------



## KosinTrouble

bridge bandit said:


> Thanks Folks Great Input - I bought the champion yesterday and I'm going to try it this weekend as it is a long weekend for us. I've talked to the campground host who is a friend of mine and he was okay with me running it. I will be smart about running it in regards to noise. If I don't like it I will return next week - that is the great thing about costco if you don't like it you have 30 days to return it.
> As usual great info that is why this is a great site
> thanks
> Bandit


I am heading out this weekend, and if I remember I can send you pictures of our sound case that we put over the generator. It was pretty simple to make. We just set it over the generator. It works awsome, dont have a sound metre but we have put beside the fire and used it as a drinking table (while running) so it does make a big difference in sound.

Kos


----------



## ColoradoChip

KosinTrouble said:


> Thanks Folks Great Input - I bought the champion yesterday and I'm going to try it this weekend as it is a long weekend for us. I've talked to the campground host who is a friend of mine and he was okay with me running it. I will be smart about running it in regards to noise. If I don't like it I will return next week - that is the great thing about costco if you don't like it you have 30 days to return it.
> As usual great info that is why this is a great site
> thanks
> Bandit


I am heading out this weekend, and if I remember I can send you pictures of our sound case that we put over the generator. It was pretty simple to make. We just set it over the generator. It works awsome, dont have a sound metre but we have put beside the fire and used it as a drinking table (while running) so it does make a big difference in sound.

Kos
[/quote]

Please post pics. That sounds like a great mod that I would like to do!


----------



## Airboss

ColoradoChip said:


> Please post pics. That sounds like a great mod that I would like to do!


x2! I have the same generator and would be interested in seeing your cover.


----------



## Lil Joe

KosinTrouble said:


> Thanks Folks Great Input - I bought the champion yesterday and I'm going to try it this weekend as it is a long weekend for us. I've talked to the campground host who is a friend of mine and he was okay with me running it. I will be smart about running it in regards to noise. If I don't like it I will return next week - that is the great thing about costco if you don't like it you have 30 days to return it.
> As usual great info that is why this is a great site
> thanks
> Bandit


I am heading out this weekend, and if I remember I can send you pictures of our sound case that we put over the generator. It was pretty simple to make. We just set it over the generator. It works awsome, dont have a sound metre but we have put beside the fire and used it as a drinking table (while running) so it does make a big difference in sound.

Kos
[/quote]


----------



## Lil Joe

Kos; I would be very interested in "sound case" you spoke of in your reply back in 2008 to Bandit. I am purchasing a Champion 4000w generator tomorrow & may run into a slight noise problem. Could you please send pictures of it or a drawing of it. Would really appreciate it.

Thanks

Lil Joe


----------

